# Riverhurst Ferry



## Dusty (Jun 23, 2022)

@6.5 Fan Local media says Riverhurst Ferry to be operational by weeks' end...Hopefully​


			https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskatchewan/riverhurst-ferry-delayed-opening-2022-1.6457792


----------



## Tom O (Jun 23, 2022)

A 1.5 mile cable ferry wow


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 23, 2022)

How the heck does that work in the spring when the ice breaks up.......


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 23, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> How the heck does that work in the spring when the ice breaks up.......







__





						Riverhurst Ferry | Ferry Crossings | Government of Saskatchewan
					

The Riverhurst Ferry is located northwest of Moose Jaw on Highway 42. The ferry leaves the west shore on the half hour and leaves the east shore on the hour.



					www.saskatchewan.ca


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jun 23, 2022)

I worked on the ferry for 7 years, great fun in the summer, not so great in late fall waiting for freeze up. The arthritis would act up a lot.


----------



## Dusty (Jun 23, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> How the heck does that work in the spring when the ice breaks up.......



Enough to mess one's nickers perhaps!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jun 23, 2022)

You walk out on rotten ice or use a small boat to go out to the ferry, climb on board and fire up the engines. Commence to move it in to the dock, assuming the water level is high enough, it will bust through a lot of rotten ice. Wear appropriate gear, safety first.


----------



## Andrew_D (Aug 17, 2022)

I took a loaded SuperB of grain (140,000 lbs) across the Riverhurst ferry 15-20 years ago. The rule then was 1 loaded semi or 2 empty semis. As long as I was the only semi in line, it was shorter to wait, even if the ferry had just left, than drive around. If there was a truck ahead of me, then I'd have to wait an extra rounder, and it was shorter to drive around.

They'd have me drive on first and park dead center on the ferry. Then load cars and pickups around me. At the other side, unload all the cars and pickups first. Me last.

Andrew


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Aug 18, 2022)

They unload the loaded trucks last when possible because of the long hill climb getting out of the river valley, trucks take a lot longer to get up to speed.


----------

